# Problème de connexion à un serveur Windows 2003



## SuperCed (15 Mars 2004)

J'essaye "Se connecter à un serveur", je tape smb://art-XXX dans l'adresse ou smb://192.168.0.2

J'ai bien la boite de dialogue qui demande le mot de passe, le login et le groupe mais pas de connexion, j'ai le message suivant :

"Impossible de se connecter au serveur en raison d'une erreur dans le nom ou dans le mot de passe."

Quand je vais dans /Reseau/NOM_DU_GROUPE/ART-XXX dans le Finder, le la même façon, j'ai bien le dialogue qui demande le mot de passe, et quand je valide, pas de connexion non plus et le message :

"L'alias ART-XXX n'a pas pu être ouvert : l'élément original est introuvable."

Je tiens à préciser que ça ne se produit que sur un serveur précis et que les autres fonctionnent.
De Windows, j'arrive très bien à me connecter avec le même login et password.

J'ai changé le nom du groupe dans samba pensant que c'était ça, mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas...

une idée?...


----------



## NightWalker (15 Mars 2004)

y aurait pas des caractères accentués dans ton login ou pass ?


----------



## SuperCed (15 Mars 2004)

nan


----------



## Bilbo (15 Mars 2004)

Peut-être qu'il ne faut pas chercher midi à quatorze heures. Essaie de te connecter sur ce serveur à partir d'un PC et regarde ce que ça donne. Si ça se trouve, il ne te connaît pas.

À+


----------



## SuperCed (16 Mars 2004)

A partir d'un PC, ça fonctionne, je l'ai indiqué dans mon premier post.


----------



## Bilbo (16 Mars 2004)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai indiqué dans mon premier post.


OK, je sors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





À+


----------



## Marcus (7 Septembre 2004)

il me semble qu'il faille faire une manip sur le serveur windows mais je ne la retrouve pas. MOi aussi je suis confronté a ce probleme...
Si quelqu'un a la solution d'avance merci


----------



## Marcus (7 Septembre 2004)

Voila, je viens de trouver la solution. En effet, windows 2003 requiert maintenant que tous les packets SMB soient signé pour éviter les attaques "man in the middle".
Il y a une clef de registre sur windows 2003 pour désactiver cette fonctionalité :
System\CurrentControlSet\Services\LanManServer\Parameters

EnableSecuritySignature (DWORD à 0 ou 1)
RequireSecuritySignature (DWORD à 0 ou 1)

0 pour désactiver
1 pour activer

voila voila


----------



## snoopkiki (17 Septembre 2004)

Si je peux me permettre, j'ai le meme problème et j'avoue que modifier la base de registre sur mon windows 2003 serveur me tente pas trop... je crois que cette clef remplace l'authentification NTLM V2 en V1..seulement cela peu poser des porblèmes au niveau de la sécurité global..bref, j'ai une autre solution qui consiste a mettre à jour mac os X par ce petit patch que voila

http://www.microsoft.com/mac/otherproducts/otherproducts.aspx?pid=windows2000sfm

explication ici: 
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;838331

Voila, j'espere que ma contribution aura apporter qq chose 

ps: je precise que j'ai pas encore testé autant donné que je vais chez mon client lundi et surtout que je ne sais pas installer les fichier HQX.. si qq un avait une idée 
merci d'avance


----------



## flourc (7 Octobre 2004)

pour moi c'est le le problème reste aprés la mise en place du patch.
Merci de votre aide


----------



## olekhnov (9 Octobre 2004)

je confirme que j'ai le meme problème, et que l'installation du patch sur mon mac n'a rien changé


----------



## olekhnov (15 Février 2005)

je me permet de relancer le topic car je n'ai toujours pas résolu mon problème : j'espérais que la mise à jour de mac os X 10.3.8 résolve ca, mais ce n'est pas le cas 

l'outil de microsoft ne change rien, la connexion reste impossible ; lorsque je modifie le registre de 2003 comme décrit précédemment, ca marche, mais cette solution n'est guère satisfaisante (et, de plus, l'automate de sécurité de windows rétablit le registre au bout de quelques heures)

des idées ? merci d'avance


----------



## je@nnot (15 Février 2005)

Bonjour,

je suis dans une école dont une partie du réseau fonctionne sur Windows 2003, et apparemment il n'est pas possible de se connecter depuis un mac (il faut installer un service client sur windows xp) mais on m'a dit que ça n'existait pas pour MAC.

Je n'arrive même pas à accéder à l'imprimante connecté au serveur, bref je suis ouvert à tout test proposé dans ce thread.

A+


----------



## FabH (15 Février 2005)

Il semble que le problème soit lié à l'authentification NTLMv2 comme l'a dit snoopkiki.
il y a 2 solutions : 
- revenir à une authentification NTLMv1 sur le serveur windows avec la manip en base de registre déjà donnée plus haut
- acquérir ADmitmac de chez Thursby (http://www.thursby.com/products/admitmac.html) qui apparemment permet de s'authentifier en NTLMv2. une version demo est accessible pour vérifier si ça fonctionne. J'espére que Tiger permettra cela de base.


----------



## Callaghan (17 Février 2005)

Salut,
Il faut commencer par installer les services de partage de fichiers et d'impression et le protocole Apple Talk pour macintosh présents sur le CD d'installation de W2003 Server.
Ensuite, dans le gestionaire du PC (clic droit sur poste de travail + Gérer), il faut cliquer sur dossiers partagés et utiliser la commande "configuration pour macintosh" (je cite de mémoire). 
Puis il faut partager un répertoire (ou plusieurs) sur le PC spécifiquement pour mac.
Enfin, à partir du mac, la commande "se connecter à un serveur" doit être opérationnelle, soit par TCP/IP (inutile de préciser smb) soit  par Apple Talk. Les deux fonctionnent, avec un avantage au premier pour la rapidité.

Bon courage


----------



## rastanet (2 Mars 2005)

Callaghan a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Il faut commencer par installer les services de partage de fichiers et d'impression et le protocole Apple Talk pour macintosh présents sur le CD d'installation de W2003 Server.
> Ensuite, dans le gestionaire du PC (clic droit sur poste de travail + Gérer), il faut cliquer sur dossiers partagés et utiliser la commande "configuration pour macintosh" (je cite de mémoire).
> Puis il faut partager un répertoire (ou plusieurs) sur le PC spécifiquement pour mac.
> ...



Je viens d'essayer et celà ne fonctionne pas. Quelqu'un aurait-il une autre idée. 
J'ai installé tous les services de partages de fichiers et d'impression et le protocole Apple Taulk pour MAC, mais le mac ne vois pas les disk et répertoires partagés. Je me connecte sous PC sans problèmes avec mon login et psw.

D'avance merci

Rastanet


----------



## Lastrada (9 Mars 2005)

Salut.

J'avais exactement les même problèmes uniquement pour l'établissement d'une connexion à une poste serveur 2003 (mot de passe non reconnu) . L'installation de la version d'évaluation de Admitmac resoud complètement le problème mais à 119 $ la version, je trouve l'addition plutôt salée, simplement pour solutionner un problème de connexion à un type de serveur !!

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution gratuite ?

L.


----------



## Chrispapmam2 (17 Mars 2005)

Je cherche aussi une solution, mais visiblement c'est pas trés courru des mac et des pc  :hein:


----------



## Lastrada (2 Mai 2005)

Elément nouveau : Tiger n'apporte aucune amélioration à ce problème. Pire, il n'existe actuellement aucune version de Admitmac comptaible avec Tiger. Si on se résume, il n'existe à ce jour aucun moyen pour un mac de se connecter à un PC sous Server 2003, qui est quand même la version qui est et qui reste la plus répandue. Je suis particulièrement mécontent de cette situation Apple affirmant haut et fort qu'il n'existe aucun problème pour dialoguer et échanger avec le monde Windows.


----------



## Gollhy (3 Mai 2005)

Si le probleme subsiste et merci de le preciser, je vais essayer de retrouver la configuration que j'ai du mettre en place pour eviter ce probleme que j'ai rencontre fin 2004. J'ai deja installe 5 serveur sous Windows 2003 avec 15 Mac OS X en acces. J'ai eu des problemes sur l'acces password mais j'avais trouver la solution sur le site www.macwindows.com.
Faut que j'y retourne et je t'indiquerais ca.
a+


----------



## Gollhy (3 Mai 2005)

Voila, je crois que la reponse est la :

One note: If this is a domain controller, you will need to set it with the 'Domain Controller Security Policy' editor under the 'Administrative Tools' Menu. Otherwise it'll be reset nightly.You need to go to 'Security Settings', 'Local Policies', 'Security Options'. You then need to set the 'Microsoft network server: Digitally sign communications' to disabled. It is enabled by default.


----------



## Lastrada (3 Mai 2005)

> Si le probleme subsiste et merci de le preciser,



Il subsiste, il subsiste.



> je vais essayer de retrouver la configuration que j'ai du mettre en place pour eviter ce probleme que j'ai rencontre fin 2004. J'ai deja installe 5 serveur sous Windows 2003 avec 15 Mac OS X en acces. J'ai eu des problemes sur l'acces password [...]



Je suis toujours preneur, bien que j'ai déjà écumé ce site, qui renvoit à des problèmes de connexion avec tout un tas de versions antérieure à 10.4, mais pas à cette dernière.

Même si dans l'immédiat une solution impliquant une modification sur server 2003 peut m'interresser, il ne faut pas que celle-ci se traduise par une baisse de la sécurité sur W2k, car mon administrateur réseau sera contre.

En outre , idéalement je souhaiterai une solution n'impactant que mon mac et pas le serveur car ma problèmatique est la suivante. En bref, voici ce que je recherche :

1/ Priorité N°1 :  l'accès au serveur de ma boite, où je peux négocier avec mon administrateur.

2/ Priorité N°2 : l'accès à n'importe quel server 2003 car je suis nomade, et je peux difficilement demander  à mes clients de modifier leur configuration pour mes beaux yeux.

Voilà, voilà.


----------



## Lastrada (3 Mai 2005)

Gollhy a dit:
			
		

> Voila, je crois que la reponse est la :
> 
> One note: If this is a domain controller, you will need to set it with the 'Domain Controller Security Policy' editor under the 'Administrative Tools' Menu. Otherwise it'll be reset nightly.You need to go to 'Security Settings', 'Local Policies', 'Security Options'. You then need to set the 'Microsoft network server: Digitally sign communications' to disabled. It is enabled by default.



Ben je veux bien, mais l'un de nos confrères plus haut indique que celà expose le serveur à une attaque Man in The middle.... Je suis quand même content d'apprendre qu'il y a un moyen d'empecher le retour en arrière de ce paramètre et donc d'imposer sa volonté à Windows.

Cependant, j'ai peur que mon administrateur interprête ça comme une baisse de la sécurité. Je vais l'attaquer demain, on verra bien 



Merci pour cette précision.

Est-ce que cette modification est prise en compte dynamiquement, ou implique t'elle un redémarrage de la machine, à ta connaissance ?


----------



## Lastrada (4 Mai 2005)

Bon ça ne marche pas, mais le problème est bel et bien lié à Tiger, qui intègre des changements radicaux dans la gestion réseau, et les bugs qui vont avec. Tiger est un peu jeune. Je pense que je vais repasser sous Panther le temps que ça se décante.


----------



## Lastrada (6 Mai 2005)

Je suis repassé sur Panther pour le PWB qui me sert à bosser, je m'amuserai avec mon G5. La morale de l'histoire : Ne *jamais* installer un OS avant qu'il ait un peu de maturité sur une machine qui doit marcher coûte que coûte. 

On apprend un peu plus chaque jour


----------



## KaptainKavern (13 Juin 2005)

Pas de solution donc pour connecter un PWB Tiger à un serveur Windows 2003 ?

C'est quoi cette connerie ? Je me coltine des tas de tests, tout marche nickel au niveau de l'accès réseau (il voit la passerelle et sort, etc...) par contre IMPOSSIBLE de le rentrer sur le Domaine !!!

C'est d'autnat plus hallucinant que je n'ai strictement aucun pb avec mon PC sous Linux avec un accès smb tout con dans Konqueror !

Là il semble que Tiger soit en avance sur les droits de Windows 2003 : quelle connerie, je peux pas bosser avec mon bô Powerbook !


----------



## Lastrada (13 Juin 2005)

Pas de solution... pour le moment. Le site d'admitmac n'envisage pas de nouvelle version avant Aout 2005, ils attendraient la correction d'un bug de Tiger, sans préciser lequel, pour sortir une version compatible Tiger.

Sous Panther, ça marche nickel.

[Et de 100 ouééééééé]


----------



## KaptainKavern (13 Juin 2005)

On peut pas faire un feedback direct à Apple ?

Moi ça me fait crever de rire cette histoire.

J'ai un micro avec le meilleur OS du monde, et je peux pas bosser sur un serveur windows ??????????

Je vais en buter un !


----------



## Lastrada (13 Juin 2005)

KaptainKavern a dit:
			
		

> On peut pas faire un feedback direct à Apple ?
> 
> Moi ça me fait crever de rire cette histoire.
> 
> ...



Fais que ce ne soit pas moi. 
 

Pour discuter, faut être deux. Donc si Le serveur a des exigences que le client ne remplis pas, ben ça donne ça.

Personnellement, ça m'agace considérablement aussi.


			
				KaptainKavern a dit:
			
		

> On peut pas faire un feedback direct à Apple ?



Rien ne nous en empêche effectivement. Je ne l'ai pas fait jusqu'à présent. L'existence même d'Admitmac, prouve bien qu'Apple est déjà au courant, et qu'ils ne sont pas pressés d'y remédier, c'est ce qui m'a découragé de le faire.


----------



## KaptainKavern (14 Juin 2005)

J'ai une bonne nouvelle, en faisant la manip dans les stratégies de sécurité, et en modifiant la base des registres de W2003, ça marche nickel. J'ai eu la confirmation par un post sur le forum technique d'Apple (directement sur Apple.com).

En fait il semble que W2003 crypte tous les flux. En supprimant ce cryptage, il n'y a plus aucun souci ! Vu que mon serveur est derrière une très bonne soluce de sécurité, je suis tranquille. Me reste plus qu'à paramétrer le VPN et la Connexion Bureau Distant et j'ai mon Mac comme engin de TOUS LES JOURS AU BUREAU.

Si ça c'est pas une bonne nouvelle !

:love:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juin 2005)

ouais mais ça me laisse patois ce truc de décryptage quand même...


----------



## KaptainKavern (14 Juin 2005)

Ce qui est marrant c'est que Linux passe au milieu sans problème, mais pas OSX...


----------



## Lastrada (14 Juin 2005)

KaptainKavern a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une bonne nouvelle, en faisant la manip dans les stratégies de sécurité, et en modifiant la base des registres de W2003, ça marche nickel. J'ai eu la confirmation par un post sur le forum technique d'Apple (directement sur Apple.com).
> 
> En fait il semble que W2003 crypte tous les flux. En supprimant ce cryptage, il n'y a plus aucun souci ! Vu que mon serveur est derrière une très bonne soluce de sécurité, je suis tranquille. Me reste plus qu'à paramétrer le VPN et la Connexion Bureau Distant et j'ai mon Mac comme engin de TOUS LES JOURS AU BUREAU.
> 
> ...



Naon c'est pas une bonne nouvelle, le problème demeure pour moi.   
 Est-ce que tu pourrais me donner le lien décrivant précisément la manip que tu as faite a moins que ce ne doit exactement la même chose que ce qui est décrit plus haut dans ce thread ?


----------



## Lastrada (14 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais ça me laisse patois ce truc de décryptage quand même...



Pour autant que je sache, l'explication exacte serait qu'un paramètre de sécurité de SRV2003 exige que tous les paquets qui transitent entre lui et une machine cliente soient signés. Ceci afin d'éviter une attaque "man in the middle". Cet attaque consiste en une machine qui se glisse entre deux autres et faire croire au deux qu'elle est l'une d'entre elles. (Je ne sais pas si je suis très clair).

En résumé, il faut diminuer le niveau de sécurité et autant que je sache d'une façon particulière (en mode administrateur via l'interface) sinon si on se contente de modifier la base des registre, un robot remet les paramètres de la registrery à leurs valeurs initiales (toutes les heures je crois).

==> Chaque fois qu'on voudra se connecter sur un poste avec cet OS, il faudra être super copain avec l'admin pour qu'il daigne abaisser le niveau de sécurité de son serveur.

NB : je ne comprends toujours pas ce qui empêcherait une machine mal intentionnée sous Windows, de faire de fausses signatures, m'enfin.

[ Attention, c'est pas du bronze, c'est seulement ce que je crois avoir compris].


----------



## KaptainKavern (15 Juin 2005)

Atténuation de ma joie ce matin : le serveur a été redémarré, faut que je recommence  (et accessoirement que je recherche la manip...).

Bon il faut aller dans les stratégies de sécurité et mettre les paramètres de sécurité pour les "membres du domaine" à "non défini" : ces paramètres restent APRES redémarrage.

Ensuite il faut exécuter un regedit et aller dans HKLM/system/currentcontrolset/services/lanmanserver/parameters/requiresecuritysignature et passer la valeur du paramètre de 1 à Zéro.
Attention à ne pas larguer la manip car à chaque redémarrage du serveur (apparemment), ce paramètre repasse à 1...


----------



## Lastrada (15 Juin 2005)

> Atténuation de ma joie



 

J'ai déjà vécu ça quelque part...

Courage : je te supporte dans ton entreprise. Tiens nous au courant.


----------



## KaptainKavern (15 Juin 2005)

Bon les news !

Je confirme que c'est OK pour la manip de base de registre ; par contre, je n'arrive pas à rentrer dans le DNS par l'utilitaire de gestion du format de répertoire.

Franchement je dois créer un nouveau DNS en remplacement de celui ci, ben c'est très clair ce sera Linux sous LDAP... Une pizza à 1000 ¤ et basta.

La Connexion Bureau Distant c'est parfait pour les PC sous XP, en  revanche il me faut la licence TSE pour le serveur (pas d'accès possible sans).

En tout cas le Mac se remarque : tout le monde trouve ça "beau" !

Sauf les geeks qui voient pas pourquoi j'ai fait  ça !


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Pour autant que je sache, l'explication exacte serait qu'un paramètre de sécurité de SRV2003 exige que tous les paquets qui transitent entre lui et une machine cliente soient signés. Ceci afin d'éviter une attaque "man in the middle". Cet attaque consiste en une machine qui se glisse entre deux autres et faire croire au deux qu'elle est l'une d'entre elles. (Je ne sais pas si je suis très clair).
> 
> En résumé, il faut diminuer le niveau de sécurité et autant que je sache d'une façon particulière (en mode administrateur via l'interface) sinon si on se contente de modifier la base des registre, un robot remet les paramètres de la registrery à leurs valeurs initiales (toutes les heures je crois).
> 
> ...


ça j'avais compris, ce que je pige pas c'est pourquoi le samba d'osx exige ce truc !


----------



## Lastrada (15 Juin 2005)

Cette brève vient de tomber, sur la prochaine 10.4.2, j'adore ce passage  :


> [...]Au programme des améliorations :
> le partage de fichiers via les services de fichiers AFP et SMB/CIFS ;
> l?authentification « Single sign-on » et la fiabilité d?accès aux serveurs Active Directory [...]



Qui est-ce qui s'y colle pour tester ? :hein: :hein: ?

Perso, j'ai déjà fait Panther-Tiger-Panther. Perché.


----------



## Lastrada (15 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ça j'avais compris,



Pardon, frère moquette. 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ce que je pige pas c'est pourquoi le samba d'osx exige ce truc



Ben  comment dire : je décroche là. 

Le samba d'OS X n'exige rien. C'est Wind.. qui. 

C'est du second degré ?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)

non apparement pas sur linux...


----------



## Lastrada (15 Juin 2005)

donc tu sous-entends que Linux ne signe pas ses paquets (ce qui serait pourtant une explication)


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)

non non que le samba d'osx en est incapable, c'est ça le blème ! a voir sur différent sites ils semble bien qu'apple bridou


----------



## KaptainKavern (16 Juin 2005)

Je confirme que Nunux passe en direct, et dans mon cas va directements chercher la racine DFS alors qu'OSX va chercher les différents noeuds de ladite racine...

Je confirme qu'un robot remet à 1 la demande de signature des paquets en revanche je n'en connais pas la périodicité, là ça fait 15 heures de connexion, et mon PB a pas été shooté.


----------



## bean54 (17 Juin 2005)

je me joint a vous en pleine conversation mais j'ai une petite question est ce que ton MAC est configurer pour accedé a un serveur utilisant le cryptage de mot de passe kerberos? car il y a de forte chance que le serveur utilise cette methode d'authentification, va voir dans le format de repertoire de ton mac pui dans le menu LDAP.
Je dit sa par hasard mais c'est la premiere chose qui m'est venu a l'esprit en lisant ton problème.


----------



## titoubc (2 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour bonjour.....

Ben moi je m'y connais pas trop en mac et en essayant d'en renter un dans mon domaine je suis tombé sur le même problème que vous.....
Il se trouve que ça fonctionne maintenant très bien sans modification de ma base windows, sans changer les stratégies et sans admitmac....

En fait je m'étais juste trompé dans le DNS sur le mac qui ne pointait pas sur mon serveur 2003.....

Donc en tout cas c'est possible la connexion entre un mac 10.3.9 et un serveur 2003 sp1 c'est possible....

Bon courage...


----------



## Lastrada (29 Septembre 2005)

... J'y perds mon latin. A tout hasard, j'ai essayé de me connecter depuis mon powerbook sous Tiger sur le serveur sous Windows 2003 : ça marche sans Admitmac désormais, alors qu'avant c'était impossible... 

   

Tant mieux. C'est un petit peu rageant de ne pas pouvoir expliquer ce phénomène.


----------



## Logam (9 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

L'un de vous a-t-il du nouveau concernant ce problème ?

Merci.


----------



## Majintode (16 Octobre 2006)

Nous venons de passer d'un Windows Server 2000 à un Windows Server 2003. Avant, aucun problème pour nous (les utilisateurs Mac) connecter à Server 2000, mais maintenant nous avons le problème énuméré ici.
Toujours pas de solution donc, à part le changement du niveau de sécurité de Server 2003 ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2006)

Salut, je me connecte aux serveurs de mon entreprise depuis chez moi en VPN sans pb. J'avais m&#234;me acc&#233;s &#224; mon serveur exchange 2003 avec mail.
Le partage de fichier monte sans pb. L&#224; je ne peux pas vous dire exactement ma configue car je suis au boulot et mon imac fait la sieste. Ce soir je vous donne m'a configuration. J'ai pas mal bidouill&#233;  le format de r&#233;pertoire.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

Salut,
Pour avoir accès aux serveurs de ma boite j'ai enregistrer mon imac sur le domaine de celle ci. Dans "format de repertoire" j'ai paramétré la configuration active directory.
Je n'utilise pas les service afp mais SMB pour accéder aux ressources.


----------



## Majintode (20 Octobre 2006)

J'ai essayé avec la méthode de la clé de registre et ça marche nickel... ouf!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mars 2007)

Je suis amené à intervenir sur des serveurs Windows 2003 via mon macbook,
j'ai donc été confronté au mm problème que vous.
Mes recherces m'ont amené sur ce forum.

- La solution des clefs de registres n'est pas envisageable pour moi (réticence de certains admins ... ça peut se comprendre)

- La solution ADmintmac ... ça m'a fait planter mon macbook (10.4.9) et puis c'est pas donné non plus et vraiment pas très pratique d'utilisation (bcp d'applis installer pour un simple protocole d'authentification )!!
J'ai envoyé un mail au service tehnique de Thursby pour leur signaler le problème.

Entre temps j'ai continué mes recherches,
le problème est donc du aux attaques man in the middle (oh yeah).
la solution Microsoft est l'authentification NTLMv2 (de ce que j'ai compris) :
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/pr...04a-53d0-44a7-b2f4-496a17470fb4.mspx?mfr=true


Une petite recherche google "NTLMv2 OS X" m'a amené là-dessus :
http://blog.case.edu/djc6/2005/06/22/printing_from_os_x_104_to_windows_printer_on_active_directory

D'après cette personne il y a l'option NTLMv2 dans le smb.conf de notre chère OS X *10.4.x*
Eh bien allons-y, un coup de vi et hop on valide l'option :
*client ntlmv2 auth = yes*

je relance le service smbd, je teste et CA MARCHE ^^

Le support technique de Thursby m'a renvoyé une réponse, mais bon là c'est trop tard !!

Si des personnes tests cette solution, merci d'avance de nous faire remonté vos résultats

++


----------



## fanjoe (11 Avril 2007)

Je confirme, la manip de BigCow fonctionne chez moi...

Petit tuto pour les Nuls : 

1 - Dans Finder : Pomme + Maj + G   Aller au dossier /etc/
 2 - Apparait un dossier caché du système.
 3 - Rechercher smb.conf
 4 - Le COPIER sur le bureau. Le renomer smb.conf.bak au cas où ça merderait plus tard...
 5 - Le copier une deuxième fois sur le bureau et éditer cette copie. Clic droit / ouvrir avec... / autre / TextEdit
 6 - Rechercher dans le fichier la ligne : "client ntlmv2 auth = no" et remplacer le no par yes.
 7 - Enregistrer le fichier : Pomme + S
 8 - Copier le fichier du bureau vers le dossier /etc/   Voir point (1).
 9 - Le système va demander d'authentifier la modification d'un fichier système. Remplacer le fichier existant.
 10 - Redémarrer le système.
 11 - Si tout va bien, supprimer, le fichier smb.conf.bak du bureau. Sinon, reprendre l'oppération de yes -> no.

Bon courrage !


----------



## krelock (12 Avril 2007)

fanjoe a dit:


> Je confirme, la manip de BigCow fonctionne chez moi...
> 
> Petit tuto pour les Nuls :
> 
> ...



Salut !

Je viens de me faire plaisir en m'achentant un MacBook Pro, je suis un habitué du monde windows/linux, ça me fait un beau changement 

Bon je n'arrive pas à connecter mon MBP sur mon serveur 2003, malgré avoir essayé les différentes propositions postées plus haut et entre autre cette dernière que j'ai quoté.

- Avec un pc, j'y arrive sans problèmes.
- j'arrive sans problèmes à me connecter depuis le mbp sur un de mes serveurs linux.

- J'ai changé client ntlmv2 auth = yes
- dans l'event viewer de mon W2003, je vois bien mon mbp se conencter et être autentifié mais directement après toujours dans l'event viewer, je le vois se déconnecter.

le message d'erreur sur le MBP est :" Impossible de se connecter au serveur en raison d'ubne erreur dans le nom ou dans le mot de passe"... Pourtant je suis sûr...

Je suis un peu perdu là...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Avril 2007)

3 solutions s'offrent &#224; toi,

Soit la manipe avec le fichier /etc/smb.conf (&#224; priori &#231;a n'a pas fonctionn&#233; pour toi)
_  &#231;a ne marche pas &#224; tous les coups pour moi aussi, certains serveur me renvoient le mm message d'erreur que toi_

Soit la modification des clefs de 2 clef registes (cit&#233; dans ce poste) sur le serveur Windows 2003,
_  faut faire la demande &#224; ton responsable info si ce n'est pas toi !!_

Soit faut acheter ADmitMac
_pour ma part je l'ai pas test&#233; compl&#232;tement donc je donnerai pas d'avis_


Voil&#224;


----------



## Ptit-Coeur (17 Juin 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde, apr&#232;s avoir moi-m&#234;me rencontr&#233; le soucis de connexion et n'ayant trouv&#233; de solution me satisfaisant ici, j'ai continu&#233; mes recherches...
Je suis donc pass&#233; par le forum de mon &#233;cole, que j'aurais peut-&#234;tre du consulter d&#232;s le d&#233;but ^^et y ai trouv&#233; la solution &#224; appliquer.

Labo SUPINFO des technologies Apple
Labo-Apple.com

Cela prend 5 minutes pour appliquer la solution 

Bonne continuation &#224; vous


----------



## elpompedo (31 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à vous.
Je viens recemment de faire l'acquisition d'un MACBOOK Pro, je debute dans le monde du mac plutot habitué à celui du PC.
J'ai réussis à joindre le macbook avec le domaine mais je n'arrive pas à me connecter a mon serveur 2003 SBE et le fameux message " Impossible de se connecter probleme de mot de passe blablablbla." J'ai donc essayé les 4 methodes:
*Le patch*
*La clé de registre*
*et la modification de la strategie de sécurité*
*La modification du fichier SMB.conf*


J'ai bien redemarrer les 2 machines apres chaque étape et rien ne change.
smb://ipserveur ne fonctionne pas, meme avec le mot de passe admin que je tape au moins 50 fois par jour. Bref depuis hier je n'ai pas de solution et c'est assez penalisant par rapport à l'utilisation que je veux faire de ce bel objet.


----------



## elpompedo (2 Novembre 2007)

Up!


----------



## elpompedo (5 Novembre 2007)

Up


----------



## Wampyr (22 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,  

J'ai trouvé la solution. 
Faites un clic droit sur le "poste de travail" du serveur windows 2003 => "gérer" 
Clic droit sur "dossiers partagés" => "configurer le serveur de fichiers pour macintosh..." 
Sur le 1er onglet "configuration", dans l'encadré "sécurité" il faut mettre le paramétrage "activer l'authentification" sur "apple texte en clair" 
Il faut ensuite créer un partage spécifique pour macintosh. 

Ensuite pour accéder au partage depuis un macintosh, faites dans le finder=>aller>se connecter au serveur (pomme+K), saisissez juste l'adresse IP du serveur, authentifiez-vous et vous verrez les partages macintosh du serveur windows 2003


----------



## Entoni (22 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour Wampyr,

J'ai essayé ta technique pour autorisé l'accès du MAC au serveur, malheureusement quand je fais clic droit sur "Dossier Partagés" j'ai le droit qu'à ça comme option...(image en pièce jointe)

Y'a quelquechose de plus à installer sur le serveur ?

J'ai pas essayé les autre propositions, mais toutes celles qui ne nécessite pas un downgrade de la sécurité m'intéresse...faut que j'essaye ça.

Edit: Désolé pour avoir remonté un sujet hypra vieux d'ailleurs


----------



## inforlab (26 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous



Wampyr a dit:


> J'ai trouvé la solution.
> Faites un clic droit sur le "poste de travail" du serveur windows 2003 => "gérer"
> Clic droit sur "dossiers partagés" => "configurer le serveur de fichiers pour macintosh..."
> Sur le 1er onglet "configuration", dans l'encadré "sécurité" il faut mettre le paramétrage "activer l'authentification" sur "apple texte en clair"
> ...



Etant sur Imac leopard, avec cette manip , je me connecte bien au serveur Windows 2003, je vois tous les dossiers partagés.
Je peux copier un fichier du serveur sur le mac.
Par contre impossible de copier un fichier du mac sur le serveur (dans aucun dossier partagé). La réponse est que le fichier est en lecture seule, etc..

N'y aurait-il pas une autorisation à fournir ou quelque chose du genre qui empêche cette manipulation ?

Merci pour vos idées éventuelles.

Inforlab


----------



## gloche (18 Mars 2009)

Bonjour a tous,

Je me permet de mettre a jour ce sujet vieux de plusieurs années, et sans mise à jour depuis quelques mois, ayant été moi même confronté à ce souci ces derniers jours.

Donc comme tout le monde j'ai eu le fameux problème de partage Mac (10.4) => Windows (serveur 2003) via le protocole smb qui me retorquait inlassablement, dés que je voulais monter un partage réseau, que le nom d'utilisateur ou le mot de passe n'était pas valide.

J'ai essayé toutes les solutions proposé dans le sujet :
- Retourner la configuration des connexions réseaux dans tous les sens
- editer le smb.conf comme décrit un peu avant

Rien de tout cela n'a eu d'effet.

Une autre précision : mes partages via le protocole afp fonctionnent parfaitement (puisqu'ils sont bien configurés sur le Windows).

Toutefois j'ai la possibilité via un tunnel VPN de me connecter a un autre serveur Win 2003, et c'est la que j'ai découvert une chose étrange : je pouvais parfaitement me connecter grace au protocole smb, sur les partages !

Le problème vient donc trés certainement uniquement du serveur et non pas des macs ! Ce qui m'a amené a tester sur le 1er serveur la solution de la clé de registre qui fonctionne bien mais qui n'est pas acceptable autre que ponctuellement (pour des raisons évidentes de sécurité...).

Si quelqu'un a une idée de paramètre a changer pour une solution "propre" mais je suis preneur 

J'espère que quitte a n'avoir pu amené une vraie solution, j'aurais pu faire avancer les débats !


----------

